# September Throwdown............................................



## bmudd14474

This month's throwdown is being sponsored by 

View media item 162252​
This months theme will be .......................................................

​*
The FATTY​*
 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 9/16/2012
*
This month will be a little bit different. We will REQUIRE 2 pictures. 1 of the finished fatty and 1 of it plated and ready to eat*. The grand prize winner will be picked by the judges who do not know which entry is by whom. 

The rules are the same and available HERE. 



Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 9/16/12. Please email all entries to me at [email protected]
*
Code Word: SMOKER*

Now for the part you all are waiting for.......

Prizes.
*
Grand Prize*

30 lb. Digital Country Style Smoker​
View media item 162253​
Click Here to see details about the product.

This is a monster of a prize and I am sure the competition will be great.
*
Runner up Package* aka Peoples Choice. 

Fresh Sausage Seasoning Assortment Kit

Jerky Seasoning Assortment Kit

And a $40 Amazon Giftcard.

Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.


----------



## bmudd14474

Can't wait to see this one unfold.

Good Luck all.


----------



## rbranstner

The options are endless.


----------



## irie

holy smokes..... GAME ON!


----------



## bmudd14474

rbranstner said:


> The options are endless.



Exactly. Should be great entries.


----------



## thoseguys26

Oh me oh my...  Way to go sponsor!


----------



## jrod62

I'm in :yahoo:


----------



## nivekd

I think I'm going to learn how to make fatty sooner than I thought...I'm in...


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I'm ready......



...I think!!!! 


~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## shoneyboy

That is one NICE prize !!!!


----------



## daveomak

Well,.....  sounds like we need to patronize this great sponsor a little more......  Thank you _*Sausage Maker *_...


----------



## whittling chip

I think this is going to be great. I noticed the picture of the fatty in the original post and the egg looks like it has a runny yoke! I'd vote for that one, just because.

It will be interesting to see the weave on all the entries. I'm also looking forward to seeing some pastry on the outside, of course weaved.







Also, that sure is a shiny prize!

Looking forward to September.

WC


----------



## pineywoods

This should be good I can't wait to see what y'all come up with this time


----------



## jarjarchef

This will be fun!

Just told my daughter and she is very excited!


----------



## bluebombersfan

OH boy this should be good!!


----------



## s2k9k

I think the judges are going to be busy with this one, I see a whole lot of entry's coming.

I need to browse the Sausage Makers website so I can start pushing more products for them!

THANKS Sausage Maker!!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Whittling Chip said:


> I think this is going to be great. I noticed the picture of the fatty in the original post and the egg looks like it has a runny yoke! I'd vote for that one, just because.
> It will be interesting to see the weave on all the entries. I'm also looking forward to seeing some pastry on the outside, of course weaved.
> :icon_biggrin:
> Also, that sure is a shiny prize!
> Looking forward to September.
> WC



Sweet I got 1 vote. That is a fatty I did some time ago to bring to work. 

I am a little jealous that someone other than me will win this prize :biggrin:


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Yes, Thank you SausageMaker!

The SausageMaker has a retail store just 4 miles form my home and I've seen that smoker up close and personal, it's very well built!!!

Good luck to all!!!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## miamirick

does this count as a fattie?

what an awesome prize,   i gotta get to work


----------



## ronrude

Wow, Fatties will be taken to the next level.

The smoker is a fantastic prize, but being crowned the King or Queen of the fatties.....Priceless.

I will definately be working with this sponsor.  What a generous prize!


----------



## artisanbeard

Game on!...wait, what's a fatty?  I get the concept (bacon weave, ground meat/sausage, and "stuff" inside), but are there any "rules" to what a fatty is or isn't? I've never made one, but I see several of them being made in my very near future...


----------



## moikel

Thats a great effort by the sponsor ,looks a great prize .Not available way down here far as I know. Never made a fatty unless you count my chinese pigs maw fatty that I made & posted out of curiosity . There are some truly wild creations already in the fatty section so this is going to be a really big deal to win or place.


----------



## thoseguys26

I was wondering the same thing... shiza, here we go...


----------



## chef jimmyj

Now Sausage Maker has won my Respect! And Todd gets a Break...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474

Moikel said:


> Thats a great effort by the sponsor ,looks a great prize .Not available way down here far as I know. Never made a fatty unless you count my chinese pigs maw fatty that I made & posted out of curiosity . There are some truly wild creations already in the fatty section so this is going to be a really big deal to win or place.



A fatty is any ground meat that is smoked in the shape of a log. It can be solid meat or stuffed with something. It can have wrapping(dough, bacon, etc) if wanted. It also has to be smoked but I assumed that people would guess that one. 

If you wrap in dough you will prob smoke the fatty then wrap in dough and bake in the oven to finish. 


I had someone ask does the plate size matter? No it doesn't. As long as its 1 plate per picture then you are ok. 

I hope this answers all questions you have. If you have other PM me or ask in the thread.


----------



## artisanbeard

bmudd14474 said:


> A fatty is any ground meat that is smoked in the shape of a log. It can be solid meat or stuffed with something. It can have wrapping(dough, bacon, etc) if wanted. It also has to be smoked but I assumed that people would guess that one.
> If you wrap in dough you will prob smoke the fatty then wrap in dough and bake in the oven to finish.
> I had someone ask does the plate size matter? No it doesn't. As long as its 1 plate per picture then you are ok.
> I hope this answers all questions you have. If you have other PM me or ask in the thread.


That does answer my questions. Thanks! I could really use that smoker, so the gloves are coming off for this one!!


----------



## davidhef88

Thank you Sausage Maker for stepping up with a great grand prize. I foresee a lot of fatty testing and eating in my future. This should really step everyones game up a little.


----------



## alelover

This is going to be exciting and insane. Thanks Sausage Maker. That's some serious incentive.


----------



## mountainrubs

Let me grab my cane and start up the smoker!!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker

Outstanding prizes! The sponsors really stepped up their game on this one and my hat is off to them. Thank you for the great prizes. I could use that smoker, especially now that mine is dead. 

Of course I'll be right in the middle of archery elk season and fall turkey 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Should be interesting! Good luck everyone!


----------



## scarbelly

Many thanks to The Sausage Maker for this great prize. Looking forward to seeing this unfold


----------



## grimm5577

What an amazing prize being offered! many thanks to Sausage Maker for being so generous!

I am certainly going to have to toss in an entry, but good luck to all!!!


----------



## big lew bbq

Thank you SMF and the Sponsor.  That is a very nice prize.  I'm in the wheels are already starting to turn.

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## big game cook

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a step up prize. thanks for throwing that prize out there. holy smokers.

im in.













thCARXMVND.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Aug 22, 2012


----------



## rawk

Wow.  I think I might have to give this one a try.  

The Sausage Maker, you rock!!


----------



## thrifty token

I guess I'd better try a fatty.  That prize is too much to ignore.  I can hear the wife now......


----------



## davidhef88

I think I'm gonna do a test run tomorrow. Better keep the camera handy.


----------



## shmitty

Friend of the family owns a meat processing shop sent her your site she's in the market for some of your items.


----------



## davidhef88

I'm eating a tasty failed test run. 
May have to make a couple more mistakes before I get it right.


----------



## big game cook

failed runs taste so good though.

FATTIE, FATTIE, 2X4, COULDN'T FIT THROUGH THE BATHROOM DOOR.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






be making mine this weekend. since its predicted that isaac will dump up to 6" of rain on us there will be nothing else to do for a weekend. friday sometime supposed to be here and dump rain till sun. hope we get 25". lake heres bad low. 2 boat ramps are closed from low water.


----------



## ddt79

This will be a contest where Legends are made.  Thank you Sausage Maker for your generous prize.  I haven't seen this many Fatties in one place since Sweatin' to the Oldies!


----------



## mike johnson

I CANT WAIT


----------



## squirrel

Wow, what a prize for sure. Maybe I won't get DQ'ed this time.


----------



## bmudd14474

Squirrel said:


> Wow, what a prize for sure. Maybe I won't get DQ'ed this time. :ROTF



I hope you don't.


----------



## smokinn00blet

I'm gonna have to get in on this one.


----------



## jarjarchef

Squirrel said:


> Wow, what a prize for sure. Maybe I won't get DQ'ed this time.


It would be a shame... you do great work....


----------



## circuit theory

Japan's got their eyes on you September Throwdown!

Many thanks for putting up such a great prize The Sausage Maker.


----------



## DanMcG

Will the entries be judged but both pic's or one like usual?
very nice prize, thanks The Sausage Maker


----------



## bmudd14474

DanMcG said:


> Will the entries be judged but both pic's or one like usual?
> very nice prize, thanks The Sausage Maker



Dan we are going to be judging on both pictures. It will help judge the creativity portion on the judging.  If that doesn't clear it up let me know or if you have a suggestion for the judging please PM it to me. 

Thanks


----------



## el gallo

sausage maker real nows how to get a guy all fired up. im throwing my hat in the ring.  a good time to try my fist smoked fattie.  good luck to all.


----------



## davidhef88

Last weekend I ate my tasty failed attempt. Tonight I ate my successful tasty creation. Happy how the pics turned out also. Can't wait to see what everyone has come up with. Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## mountainrubs

Looks like a great Prize!


----------



## zahlgren

What a great prize! Good luck to all!


----------



## jake azure

DSC02387.JPG



__ jake azure
__ Sep 4, 2012


















DSC02365.JPG



__ jake azure
__ Sep 4, 2012


















DSC02363.JPG



__ jake azure
__ Sep 4, 2012


















DSC02366.JPG



__ jake azure
__ Sep 4, 2012






I made this for a catered Birthday Party. The Birthday Boy likes Venison. The rest of the family doesn't, so they let him have it for his B'day Dinner. I saw no reason to make 2 different entrees, so I decided on a Fatty because who doen't like meat covered with sausage and rolled in Bacon!

I took a venison shoulder and boned it. I ground the meat and mixed it with ground pork shoulder. I browned the venison bones and made a stock. I reduced some of the stock and added my wife's Cherry and Port Wine Jelly to make a sauce. I painted the bacon weave with the sauce; patted out the pork/venison sausage and painted it with the sauce. I added the Venison Tenderloins and rolled it up. I wanted to keep it tight, so I left it in the foil and dropped it on the grill. Since I am a scaredy cat, I finished it in the oven.

I used the stock without the jelly to start a pot of grits, which I finished with heavy cream. I used them as the base. I sliced the fatty and placed it on the grits. I wilted some Kale in bacon fat and garlic, and put that on the side. I thinned the Port and Cherry reduction for the sauce. Even the Venison "Haters" loved it!


----------



## blowingsmoke

Cooked fattie 001.JPG



__ blowingsmoke
__ Sep 6, 2012


















Cooked fattie 004.JPG



__ blowingsmoke
__ Sep 6, 2012





  This is a labor day fatty I did ,I always assemble mine the night before and wrap it in plastic wrap and stick it in the fridge it was cooked on a very old charbroil side box smoker using lump coals at 225 and at the end i kissed it with some hickory smoke ,the ingredients,are one pound 80/20-one pond jimmy dean sage sausage,one pkg thick hickory smoked bacon ,cheddar and mozzerela cheese,garlic,homemade pizza sauce,and other dry seasonings,and stuff.Thanks for looking Im not a pro but could cook like one with that grand prize :


----------



## jarjarchef

Who failed at the fattie attempt today? 

Yea this guy did....

Sooo many things to fix and so little time......

Not sure if it is even edible........

But got to spend time with my daughter and she had fun. So I won already!!!!!!! :sausage:


----------



## frosty

Man, those ALL look good.


----------



## zahlgren

Can't wait!


----------



## pokernut

Awesome prizes guys.....Thanks for the opportunity.....I'm in it...to win it!:yahoo:


----------



## big game cook

no holds barred. mine in the works. finally nailed down a recipe i liked. gonna be good. should have mine smoking tomorrow. didnt get around to it during the rains of isaac. but its go time.


----------



## bmudd14474

This is the last weekend to get your entries in. Can't wait to see what you all come up with for this one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big game cook

soups on. mines going now. looking forward to seeing all them. gonna be drooling city round here.


----------



## big game cook

ah just finished my entry plate. WOW i feel like. well i ate a house. lol. soon as i nail down the name shes coming in. theres no dought why they call these fatties after one eats one. i could eat em every night. though the doc HIGHLY advises against it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






they will stick to ribs a mile apart.







  everyone.


----------



## davidhef88

Getting excited to see what everyone came up with. This should be great with that smoker up for grabs. 


David


----------



## ronrude

Aaaagh, I've been traveling so much for work that i didn't even get to try.  Maybe if i can retire in 16 years i will have time to play then.......


----------



## DanMcG

quick question on the finished fatty pic. does it have to be still intact or can it be cut to show the inside?


----------



## big game cook

DanMcG said:


> quick question on the finished fatty pic. does it have to be still intact or can it be cut to show the inside?


read the first post. you need 2 pics this time. 1 of the finished intact fatty. and 1 of it plated and ready to eat. DONT forget the code word SMOKER

now that i look at it im sure the finished fatty pic could be but in 1/2 to show insides too. but dont forget the plate pic too.

*This month will be a little bit different. We will REQUIRE 2 pictures. 1 of the finished fatty and 1 of it plated and ready to eat*. The grand prize winner will be picked by the judges who do not know which entry is by whom.


----------



## bmudd14474

Dan it can be either way.


if you submitted a entry  I will confirm with you this evening that I received it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kristje

big game cook said:


> read the first post. you need 2 pics this time. 1 of the finished intact fatty. and 1 of it plated and ready to eat. DONT forget the code word SMOKER
> 
> now that i look at it im sure the finished fatty pic could be but in 1/2 to show insides too. but dont forget the plate pic too.
> 
> *This month will be a little bit different. We will REQUIRE 2 pictures. 1 of the finished fatty and 1 of it plated and ready to eat*. The grand prize winner will be picked by the judges who do not know which entry is by whom.


i hope you can show it cut to see the inside because the piture shows one cut and the rules dont say intact it says finished fatty. so i hope i dont get DQ. can a mod clarify please


----------



## coyote1

got mine in I hope my pc not working to good


----------



## big game cook

kristje said:


> i hope you can show it cut to see the inside because the piture shows one cut and the rules dont say intact it says finished fatty. so i hope i dont get DQ. can a mod clarify please


look at the second sentence. reads.

now that i look at it im sure the finished fatty pic could be but in 1/2 to show insides too. but dont forget the plate pic too.

im sure your fine. it said finished fattie. not intact. and right above your post bmudd the admin collecting the entries said it can be either way. well its over. we should see the entries soon.


----------



## bmudd14474

OK guys. I replied to everyone that I received a entry from. If you didn't get a reply please send me a PM asap. 

It is going to take a few days to get the poll up as there are alot of entries.


----------



## sound1

Damn missed the cut off....Boy are you guys lucky


----------



## smokinjoe1970

maybe Next month  ( too slow)


----------



## artisanbeard

I missed it too! I even cured the duck proscuttio for it!


----------



## thoseguys26

Me too. I'm bummed. I didn't have time. Our golden had 12 puppies and there's hardly time to take care of me!


----------



## porker ace

Cant wait to see some Q-view on these!!


----------



## pokernut

I think we will all need a Doctors note stating we are allowed to view the q-view as the cholesterol level will be off the charts.


----------



## smokinginmaine

Getting anxious... can't wait to see who made the cut and what the people's choice will be. Ahhhh, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I am on the edge of my seat as well but my understanding is it was a HUGE response this month and I don't envy Brian the amount of work and time it will take to do all the entries...JJ


----------



## sound1

Ditto that Jimmy, My hat is off to him. Good subject matter and GREAT prizes,  I hope we get as much enthusiasm in the voting process.


----------



## bigfish98

I don't know.  This may be one of the lowest votes needed to win of any contest!  Everyone will have one vote from themselves and then there might not be that many left to vote!!


----------



## boykjo

He's must be having problems with his puter with a measurable amount of drool all over the keyboard........


----------



## mossymo

:worthless


----------



## big game cook

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I am on the edge of my seat as well but my understanding is it was a HUGE response this month and I don't envy Brian the amount of work and time it will take to do all the entries...JJ


 i have no idea why there was a HUGE response. lol.


----------



## grimm5577

I made two to enter into the contest but forget to put the code word into the pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll post them up in a separate thread. Can't wait to see the winners.


----------



## bmudd14474

Hey guys. I will have to post multiple voting threads for this month. We will take the top 3 from each thread and put it in a final voting thread. Because of all of this I wont have them up until monday night because I am out of town this weekend.

Sorry for the delay but it will be worth it.


----------



## whtplainssmoker

Wow.  Three voting threads!   You should call it SMF's Got Talent.


----------



## thelorax

Already got my doctor note, he also informed me not to lick the screen.


----------



## jarjarchef

Good luck to all that entered. This will be a fun one to watch unfold....

My doctor told me to use moderation when eating...., I may have to look at only one thread at a time..........


----------



## overbla

i did the same thing!!! I put SMOKER in the subject line on the email entry. Hope we don't get qualified.


----------



## blowingsmoke

WoW alot of work for us smokers thanks to the ppl doing all this and good luck to all its all about the meat


----------



## shoneyboy

The wait is KILLING ME !!!!


----------



## tatonka3a2

Been there done that as far as the forgetting the code word... had to redo my entry before and it didn't turn out as well as the first time. With a contest this big I hope all the rules apply to all that enter. I don't mean that mean to people that forgot just saying there is a reason for the rules.  

Can't wait to see all the fatty goodness!!  It may take a couple of cold ones to decide on which one to vote for.


----------



## davidhef88

Tatonka3A2 said:


> Been there done that as far as the forgetting the code word... had to redo my entry before and it didn't turn out as well as the first time. With a contest this big I hope all the rules apply to all that enter. I don't mean that mean to people that forgot just saying there is a reason for the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see all the fatty goodness!!  It may take a couple of cold ones to decide on which one to vote for.




I agree. That is a pretty big rule for this one. I hope rules aren't bent like they have been in the past. I understand its an easy mistake to make and I have had to redo after forgetting it. But rules are rules.


Don't know if I can wait any longer!!!!!


David


----------



## jarjarchef

Davidhef88 said:


> I agree. That is a pretty big rule for this one. I hope rules aren't bent like they have been in the past. I understand its an easy mistake to make and I have had to redo after forgetting it. But rules are rules.
> d



I agree. Yes it would suck to have missed something like the required word or even the new one this time the second photo that was required. But rules are rules and they were posted from the start ........

Good luck to all.......and let's get ready to droooooolll :drool.


----------



## farmer 3691

cant wait


----------



## sprky

I want to enter so bad but don't have the time. Darn real life/ job getting in the way.


----------



## blowingsmoke

Might need a lipitor milk shake after this


----------



## big game cook

ya i agree. forgetting the code word sucks im sure. but its a rule. these days theres so many pics for the stealing on the web. the code word is the proof YOU made it for this contest not 3 years ago ect....... they are clear and anounced.

good luck everyone. i hope there up tomorrow. the suspense is agony.


----------



## smokinhusker

I certainly don't envy the work Brian is going to have with this one. I forgot the code word when taking pics and had to retake them, but I was lucky enough to catch it when reviewing the pics on my camera so it was no trouble to just add the code word and retake the pics.

Good luck all!


----------



## davidhef88

I can't take it any longer!!!!!  I must have checked my phone 50 times today. Lol. 


David


----------



## pokernut

Has not the endeavor of Smoking Meat not taught you the are of patience Grasshopper??
I have only checked mine 22 times..lol


----------



## artisanbeard

I've also been checking every 30 minutes...and I didn't even get one entered!


----------



## davidhef88

Pokernut said:


> Has not the endeavor of Smoking Meat not taught you the are of patience Grasshopper??
> I have only checked mine 22 times..lol



Yes it has. But this is the longest stall I've had to endure yet lol. 


David


----------



## shoneyboy

The wait is slowly killing me !!!!


----------



## dustyk83

It's nice to know I'm not the only one who checked my phone 50+ times today! lol


----------



## mountainrubs

Any News on the throwdown?


----------



## artisanbeard

MountainRubs said:


> Any News on the throwdown?


Yeah, you didn't get the memo? I WON IT!!

Just kidding. I think Brian said it would be posted today...I'm checking every 10 minutes eagerly awaiting to see the delicious flavor.


----------



## moikel

Shoneyboy said:


> The wait is slowly killing me !!!!


Ditto from my timezone!


----------



## billdawg

This is worse than waiting for Christmas morning as a kid!


----------



## gmag

Bueller...? Bueller...?


----------



## ddt79

Mac:  My cruiser weighs 16,000 kilograms!


----------



## shoneyboy

I don't think I was under this much stress when my wife was having our kids !!!!  The waiting !!! Nothing else to say........


----------



## smokinginmaine

Pretty sure I've developed a nervous tick from the stress of waiting.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I think Brian is deliberating
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brian.. any news?


----------



## artisanbeard

I'm sure there is a ton of work to make the 3 voting poll posts, but I had no idea it would take over a week! If there is any way I could help let me know.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im making space in the RV compartment as we speak


----------



## gmag

Sorry guys, just found out I won. Sorry to let you all down, but its my first TD and I won it. Thank you, thank you! (back to reality)...when are the polls coming out? ...I cant wait any longer!!!


----------



## anylizer

If he had to taste test all of them it would make sense... The meat hangover would be slowing things down, but it only pics!  lol  Or maybe he's trying to re-create each one... that would explain the delay! lmao


----------



## mountainrubs

*Woot.... Did everyone get the first thread  on the throwdown! WOW!!!! They look great*, *  I like the one made with Spam! ...............lol Just Kidding      Waiting
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## shoneyboy

He said Monday, he didn't say what Monday!!!!


----------



## jarjarchef

Shoneyboy said:


> He said Monday, he didn't say what Monday!!!! :laugh1:



Yes he did say Monday, but he also said he was going out of town. I hope all is well for him and family..... I am in no rush to see the garbage I put out put in the public eye...


----------



## boykjo

nepas said:


> Im making space in the RV compartment as we speak


Cool Rick...You'll need the extra room to store some hankies to mop up the tears....LMFAO..............


----------



## davidhef88

He must have meant Wednesday. I hope he meant Wednesday. Lol. 


David


----------



## big game cook

still not up hugh.


----------



## bmudd14474

Sorry I got my days mixed up. I was out of town until late yesterday. I am working on the voting threads now.


----------



## smokinginmaine

And so there it is... a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel....


----------



## pineywoods

I think he meant it'd be up next Monday


----------



## shoneyboy

Shoneyboy said:


> He said Monday, he didn't say what Monday!!!!









I was right !!! So, I get the grand prize !!!!


----------



## blowingsmoke

Maybe we should have a sit in or like on TV and occupy something or chant ,HA just kidding bring on the poles 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  poles not police ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    OHH just got an Email I won I won 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dang I must have fallen asleep on the keyboard again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  a dreaming


----------



## davidhef88

Brian,
Take your time and get it right. We're just having a little fun here. 
David. 


David


----------



## davidhef88

I see its happening !!!!!


David


----------



## smokinhusker

The September entries were up this morning:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128064/sept-throwdown-voting-thread-1-of-3

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128065/sept-throwdown-voting-thread-2-of-3

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128066/sept-throwdown-voting-thread-3-of-3


----------



## bigfish98

SmokinHusker said:


> The September entries were up this morning:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128064/sept-throwdown-voting-thread-1-of-3
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128065/sept-throwdown-voting-thread-2-of-3
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128066/sept-throwdown-voting-thread-3-of-3


I vote that they put these in the banner! Would make it easier!


----------



## cider gipsy

Can someone tell me what a 'fattie' is please? I don't know if we even have an English equivalent.


----------



## bigfish98

Check this thread out

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version

It is basically a one pound chub of sausage that is rolled thin, filled with whatever you want, rolled up like a roulade and then generally covered in a weave of bacon and smoked.


----------



## cider gipsy

Thanks! We certainly don't have anything like that here as far as I know. I assume you cook it in the smoker and then can serve it hot or cold? Would make a lovely centre piece for a picnic or buffet - the bacon weaving looks brilliant. I will have to try making one someday.


----------



## smokinginmaine

I know this may be a dumb question, but will the grand prize be announced the same time the runner up results will? I would love to win the smoker, but as far as the People's Choice goes, I am getting SMOKED! Lol... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to everyone. They all look great. Maybe someday we can have the 1st Annual Fattie Convention and all get together to share our delicious concoctions.


----------



## anylizer

I'm not sure how they go about it. It would seem reasonable to announce the grand prize winner FIRST, that way, if it were one of the peoples choice entries,we could get somebody else entered into the runner-up position!  JMHO

A.


----------



## bmudd14474

We will announce them after the final voting thread is completed. If you have other questions let me know.


----------



## artisanbeard

bmudd14474 said:


> We will announce them after the final voting thread is completed. If you have other questions let me know.


When do you think the final voting thread will be up? And how long will that thread be active? I want to know who won the big prize, the suspense is killing me!

Thanks again for all of your hard work.

-Kyle


----------



## ironchef smoke

When is the new voting?


----------



## bmudd14474

Ironchef Smoke said:


> When is the new voting?


 It will be posted later tonight. Sometime after 2100 PDT.


----------



## ironchef smoke

Thanks


----------

